# Clothes



## moninity (May 7, 2022)

How do your dcs have so much clothes sending them out daily to every store? When is this madness going to go back to normal?


----------



## Dream Baby (May 7, 2022)

Thank the idiots at corporate that order way too much.

A couple of weeks ago we got XXL thermal tops also known as salvage.


----------



## Hal (May 7, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Thank the idiots at corporate that order way too much.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago we got XXL thermal tops also known as salvage.


This. Corporate is basing all its forecasts on 2020 and 2021. But those were extremely atypical years (obviously). 

So all our forecasts are going to be off for the rest of the year until they figure this out. So DCs are having a bad time with capacity. Stores are probably about to have a worse time.


----------



## brizzality (May 7, 2022)

Terrible time with capacity.  The nearest store to me is doing a complete remodel so they may have new brands or new product lines they are yet to put out?? But the dc’s are loaded with soft lines. We have no where to store it.


----------



## Gabrigawr (May 7, 2022)

Hal said:


> This. Corporate is basing all its forecasts on 2020 and 2021. But those were extremely atypical years (obviously).
> 
> So all our forecasts are going to be off for the rest of the year until they figure this out. So DCs are having a bad time with capacity. Stores are probably about to have a worse time.


I was talking with the YC at my DC and they were saying that they are backed up with trailers stores haven't been able to unload do to headcount.


----------



## Luck (May 7, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> I was talking with the YC at my DC and they were saying that they are backed up with trailers stores haven't been able to unload do to headcount.


Feels like at least 4 trailers per day come back to my DC not unloaded. 
We are also at 5x the acceptable backlog for LDIs in the yard.


----------



## RWTM (May 7, 2022)

Luck said:


> Feels like at least 4 trailers per day come back to my DC not unloaded.
> We are also at 5x the acceptable backlog for LDIs in the yard.


Dang


----------



## Luck (May 8, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I’ll look into it buddy. And won’t tell you anything


There is nothing you could tell me I wouldnt already know.


----------



## Hummingbird (May 8, 2022)

So it’s actually going to get worst for softlines? Is it bc we are headed into back to school and the holiday season? Is there really no solution to this problem?


----------



## Luck (May 8, 2022)

Hummingbird said:


> So it’s actually going to get worst for softlines? Is it bc we are headed into back to school and the holiday season? Is there really no solution to this problem?


The solution is to sell sell sell.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 8, 2022)

Luck said:


> The solution is to sell sell sell.


Having the hours to get it to the floor at the store level.


----------



## Luck (May 8, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Having the hours to get it to,the floor,at the store level.


Ah yes but have you considered trying to sell more to generate the revenue to increase corporate bonuses this year get more payroll that you desperately need to generate those sales?


----------



## RWTM (May 8, 2022)

Luck said:


> Ah yes but have you considered trying to sell more to generate the revenue to increase corporate bonuses this year get more payroll that you desperately need to generate those sales?


™️


----------



## RWTM (May 8, 2022)

Luck said:


> Ah yes but have you considered trying to sell more to generate the revenue to increase corporate bonuses this year get more payroll that you desperately need to generate those sales?


™️


----------



## RWTM (May 9, 2022)

Luck said:


> There is nothing you could tell me I wouldnt already know.


Probably not


----------

